# Pool Park Asylum - Oct 2012



## UE-OMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

Or Pool Parc - however you want to spell it 

Visited on a very foggy day with Priority7 and Urbex-SW. The exterior shots have suffered because of the bad conditions, but still a great explore none the less 



> In the mid 1930's Pool Park was bought by the local health authority with the intention of converting it into a convalescent home for 80 male patients, and then during the war this was increased to 120. A prisoner of war camp was also built in the grounds!
> 
> In 1949 the house became a mental hospital to take some of the pressure off a nearby Asylum which was by now creaking at the seams. At this point female patients began to be treated as well. During the late 60s and early 70s mental asylums in the UK were progressively closed and Pool Park was no exception, finally closing it's doors in 1989.











































































































































































Thanks for looking, and thanks to P7 and SW for such a great day out 

.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2012)

That chair gets around a bit! The staircase is fantastic, a real gem. Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope AltDayOut doesnt mind but I just have to include his gif from a while ago, it made me laugh so much when I saw it, and that was months before I eventually went to Pool Park.

All credit to AltDayOut, this is his image, not mine 


*The forever moving chair of Pool Parc Asylum *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha, I forgot about this one!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loving the Staircase, nice set of pics mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice mate thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 27, 2012)

*One of my very first splores this place, we attempted to stay the night too! Needless to say we didnt last, scary as f**k!!!*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure I'd fancy staying the night either.

There was a bat flying up and down the corridors while we were there too, if flew right through one of my long exposure shots, but sadly it cant be seen.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2012)

The sleep over (or not as the case may be) sounds good to me  Always enjoy piccies from here. Lovely features to a grand building.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice one guys! The mist makes it look so atmospheric! Hats off for heading up to the roof, loving the hall too. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't like hospitals but this one really does hold my attention 

I keep meaning to head down but work always gets in the way


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2012)

The staircase is ace as is the stained glass,thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 27, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> The sleep over (or not as the case may be) sounds good to me  Always enjoy piccies from here. Lovely features to a grand building.



*Give it a go mate, see if you can beat more than 3 hours, thats all we could manage...*


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 27, 2012)

Another one that I'm yet to see for myself  that chair is cool and the gif you posted of alt's was funny  might have to have a ride out to see this sometime soon


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice to see a update on this place...

Nice pics.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

Wonderful photo's and, yes, old hospitals of the "keep um locked in" type are rarely "comfortable" but the sheer quality of all that woodwork . . . . writer now vanishes into self-made lake of drool!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 28, 2012)

Good one mate really nice images, enjoyed looking at this

Ok with the chair haha, glad to see it moved around even more , even on here now haha


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 28, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Good one mate really nice images, enjoyed looking at this
> 
> Ok with the chair haha, glad to see it moved around even more , even on here now haha



Hope you didn't mind me using that gif  It seemed appropriate at the time.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 28, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Hope you didn't mind me using that gif  It seemed appropriate at the time.



not at all , like i say glad to see it get moved even more  check the vid too...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtQsW2sP3Us[/ame]


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 28, 2012)

Bloody gorgeous place! With the mist outside, it looks so atmospheric! I would adore a Night in that place!
Well done, fantastic pictures!


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> not at all , like i say glad to see it get moved even more  check the vid too...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtQsW2sP3Us



That is f'king brilliant. Best thing to come out of an asylum ever!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 28, 2012)

love it, good show mate


----------



## Bones out (Oct 28, 2012)

That is quality!


----------



## chapmand (Oct 30, 2012)

love the wood panelling and the staircase, and that vid is freaking awesome!!!!!


----------



## darbians (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm loving this place great job


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 31, 2012)

what a fantastic place! pics are awesome, gives real feel for the place, might have to put this one on my 'to do list'.

thanks for sharing


----------

